# wiese zu rasen



## laolamia (7. Apr. 2008)

moin!

nach nunmehr 6 jahren hab ich mich durchgerungen die letzten 2000m² wiese in ordnung zu halten 

hab mir einen neuen rasentraktor gekauft und kann damit unsere 2500m² rasen acu eins zwei fix maehen, dann fuhr ich auf die wiese......

die sieht zwar eigentlich ganz gut aus, aber es sind doch einige rillen und sprunghuegel drin das es mich fast vom sitz schleudert.

ein nachbar meinte: umfräsen  
nun ist das aber ne monatsaufgabe 2000m² mit ner fraese umzulegen

der naechste nachbar meinte: das gibt da so ein gerät (schlegel oder so) mit dem kann man(n) die oberfläche glaetten.

hat jemand einen tipp, oder eine bezahlbare loeseung (bitte kein gartenbaubetrieb inkl. zigm³ mutterboden)

es soll kein englischer rasen werden, ich will nur die wiese eiigermassen glatt haben.

danke
marco


----------



## Kalle (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wiese zu rasen*



			
				laolamia schrieb:
			
		

> moin!
> hat jemand einen tipp, oder eine bezahlbare loeseung (bitte kein gartenbaubetrieb inkl. zigm³ mutterboden)
> 
> marco



Hi Marco,

die günstigste Lösung wäre:

Kauf dir nen Kasten Bier, lad paar Kumpels ein, und nimm nen Spaten und Rechen in die Hand und plätte das ganze.   

Wird doch lustig.


----------



## Jürgen-V (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wiese zu rasen*

hallo marco

lass wie es ist und die natur freud sich über dieses ökosystem.
( gibt es zu wenige )

weniger arbeit, weniger kopfzerberechen und schont den geldbeutel ungemein.

frage mal kartsen... der wird es dir bestätigen.


----------



## Armin (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wiese zu rasen*

Ahoi,

frag am Besten einen Bauern. Der hat die Geräte wie z.B. Pflug, Egge und Kultivator.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Juleli (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wiese zu rasen*

Hallo,

pflanz doch einfach Obstbäume drauf. Da hast du dann auch noch selbst was von.


----------



## laolamia (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wiese zu rasen*

hallo!

danke fuer die ratschlaege 
es wird eien streuobswiese, aber auch diese will ich 4-6mal im jahr maehen.

da ich kein sensenmann bin muss die wiese also fuer meinen traktor befahrbar sein.
na mal sehen, ich lass mich heute mal von einem gartenbaubetrieb beraten.

bis denne marco


----------



## Christine (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wiese zu rasen*

Hallo Marco,

vielleicht kennst Du diese Seite ja schon  -  wenn nicht, ist sie vielleicht interessant:

www.streuobstwiese.de


----------



## Annett (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wiese zu rasen*

Hi,

vierbeinige Rasenmäher kosten relativ wenig.... kürzen auch das Gras in den Bodenwellen usw. 

Aber die bräuchten dann einen Stall für den Winter/schlechtes Wetter und etwas Heu in der kalten Jahreszeit, wenn nicht mehr genug nachwächst.
Ansonsten wärmstens zu empfehlen. 

"Otto's" Foto   lieber nicht, wenn Obstbäume geplant sind - die schälen so gern die Rinde ab. :evil


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wiese zu rasen*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> vierbeinige Rasenmäher kosten relativ wenig.... kürzen auch das Gras in den Bodenwellen usw.



Also, da würde ich mich sofort bereiterklären, im Herbst dem vierbeinigen Rasenmäher ...äh ... murmel *kühltruhe* ....*räusper* ..... also wenn Du nicht weisst wohin damit im Herbst  
Wuzzel hilft gern !  

Spaß bei Seite, je nach Höhe der Wiese kommst Du vermutlich um Handarbeit und nen Balkenmäher oder ne Sense am Anfang nicht umhin.  
Am besten Du planst noch ne Teichvergrößerung mit ein, dann kannst Du einen Teil des Aushubs in die Furchen Harken  

Kannste Dir nicht so ne Art Egge bauen, die Du inter den Rasenmäher hängst und dann langsam mit ueber den Rasen (ohne Mähwerk) 

Bisschen Arbeit wirds immer werden :-( 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## laolamia (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wiese zu rasen*

hallo!

ich werd mir ne egge vom nachbarn links und ne walze vom nachbarn rechts borgen, dann mal ein-zwei tage mit sonnenbrille und kaltgetraenk ueber die wiese rumpeln.


----------



## Juleli (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wiese zu rasen*

... aber Streuobstwiese gefällt mir ...

sonst hab ich noch eine andere Idee. Es gibt hier in der Nähe eine kleine (oder eher größere) Schafherde (mit einem Esel dabei - glaubt der Esel wohl, er sei auch ein Schaf?). Die Besitzer suchen immer die ein oder andere Wiese, wo sie die Schafe grasen lassen können. Wir hatten auch schon mal versucht, denen unsere Wiese zur Verfügung zu stellen, weil der jetzige Pächter sie nicht mehr benötigt und wir bisher keinen anderen gefunden haben, aber es war wohl zu weit weg, weil die Schafe dann etwas länger hätten laufen müssen zu der Wiese.

Aber vielleicht gibt es das ja auch bei dir in der Nähe? Du bekommst dafür zwar kein Geld, aber du hast ansonsten keine Arbeit mit der Wiese.


----------



## Bert (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wiese zu rasen*

Hallo
Ich glätte unsren Sportplatz immer mit so eine Art größeren Betoneisengitter welches großflächig beschwert ist (große Betonplatte) und nach dem Mähen am Rasentraktor angehängt wird. Die längsstäbe des Gitters sind dabei am Boden und das Gitter ist vorne leicht aufgebogen!!
Funktioniert echt Toll !! - aber für große unebenheiten musst du einen Bauern mit schwerem Gerät anrücken lassen und noch ein Tipp - nur langsam immer tiefer mähen - aber nicht zu tief!!!!
Grus vom Platzwart (Bert)


----------



## laolamia (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wiese zu rasen*

Hallo!

danke fuer eure Ratschläge.
@Berth: das ist doch eggen?!

Die immer tiefer Maehmethode wende ich jetzt an.
Einige Rillen (Bager beim Teichaushub) verfuelle ich schon seit 2 Jahren mit Grasschnitt. 

Bis denne
Marco


----------

